# Godin LG



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Lately, I've really wanted to have an LP of some sort (I have an SG-copy)... so I went to L&M (Waterloo )today to try their Epiphone LPs... 

Well, the salesman handed me a Godin LG (I can't remember which... stupid me didn't write it down... all I know is that it's an LG with 2 humbuckers, brown quilt top C$545... anyone know exactly which LG has those specs?) and I discovered that I really like the neck compared to the epiphones I was playing. And it's probably of better quality too...

The only bad thing with it is that it probably won't permanently satisfy my desire for an LP, and I like the 2 volume, 2 tone, 3-way switch setup of the LP. 

But I *loved* how well it played...

Think I should just get it?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HI Jane

Here in Guelph there is a great store that has a Godin LG for sale...

I've actualy played it and its great...the LG I played had 2 P90 pickups so I don't know if the one your looking at is the same OR maybe you didnt realize they are P90's
anyways..heres the link ( just scroll down about half way). 

http://www.folkwaymusic.com/instruments/electric.html

The price is good too...good luck.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Was it a quilt top or a flame top? I have an LG Signature and it's a carved flame top. Killer player. If the LG comes in a quilt top, I haven't seen one (like that means anything).


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

It had 2 humbuckers and was a quilt top (I remember the tag stating it was a brown quilt top or something like that.. now i need to go back!).


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

jane said:


> But I *loved* how well it played...
> 
> Think I should just get it?


I think you answered your own question with the first statement. If you like the way something plays and feels then your doing good. Too many people get hung up on brand names and certain body styles they end up passing on something good.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Was it a quilt top or a flame top? I have an LG Signature and it's a carved flame top. Killer player. If the LG comes in a quilt top, I haven't seen one (like that means anything).


I have the same guitar. Hate the PU`s tho. Thinking of swapping them out. These Godin`s are killer players tho. Easy action, and fast necks.

CT.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

you could try calling L&M and asking what it was, or even emailing them.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

^^ That would've been the smart thing to do... but of course, I decided that since I know what it looks like and I know the price, I could find it again. Hopefully the same guy will be there... he was really helpful. 

The neck just felt "tight"... I can't describe it, but I think that I now know what people mean when they say that a guitar plays like butter  

Now I really want to go back to L&M and buy it... but I need to pay off my visa bill first... stupid textbooks... lol. 

Hey CocoTone, I really like your LG! The flame top looks really nice in the picture. I think the guy @ L&M mentioned that the pickups are Seymour Duncans... is that correct? The Godin site says that they're Godin humbuckers, and there's no name on the pickups. 

Oh, another plus. It's nice and light


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Cocotone, if you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for yours? 

Thanks!


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Mine is a signature. The PU`s are Duncans, jazz neck, and Custom Custom in the bridge. I paid too much,,,$900, but I traded an LG P90. Its only $$$.

CT.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks! How different was the LG P90?


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I tried an LG the other day at a jam. The fret job was the best I'd ever seen on any guitar....better than my PRS CU22!!! no joke. I dont know what model it was but it wasn't a base model, the neck was thick like a '59 LP with low action. The guitar had a piezo bridge. Once more....best fret job I've ever seen!!! :confused-smiley-010


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> I have the same guitar. Hate the PU`s tho. Thinking of swapping them out. These Godin`s are killer players tho. Easy action, and fast necks.


Funny - I'm not in love with the pickups either. The bridge is, from what I understand, not actually a Custom Custom, but is based on a CC with a different magnet. I've heard it called a "Custom Custom Custom" by some folks.

Overall, I find the pickups a little too "twangy" if you know what I mean. They also feed back very easily. I think I may try changing the pots first though. The LG Sigs come with 250K pots. Moving to 500K should darken it a little...I think. Changing the filter cap might help also. Cheaper than swapping the pickups.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

jane said:


> Oh, another plus. It's nice and light


There's a good reason for that. I had the control plate off mine the other day and the rout is absolutely HUGE. It's easily 3x larger than it needs to be. Also, the holes for the pickup leads are very large. It looks like it was routed with about a 1/2 inch bit. 

Between that and the contoured back, it's almost like a cross between a semi-hollow & a solid body. Even with the mahagony body & neck it's still very light (lighter than my SG by quite a bit).


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Mine is a signature. The PU`s are Duncans, jazz neck, and Custom Custom in the bridge. I paid too much,,,$900, but I traded an LG P90. Its only $$$.
> 
> CT.


That's what I paid for mine also (list was around $1250 I think). It was a factory second (small ding next to one of the pickup rings). The AAA flame tops are a little more expensive ($1500 list).


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> There's a good reason for that. I had the control plate off mine the other day and the rout is absolutely HUGE. It's easily 3x larger than it needs to be. Also, the holes for the pickup leads are very large. It looks like it was routed with about a 1/2 inch bit.
> 
> Between that and the contoured back, it's almost like a cross between a semi-hollow & a solid body. Even with the mahagony body & neck it's still very light (lighter than my SG by quite a bit).


Is that a good thing sound wise?

I guess my question is whether the Godin is better than the Epiphone value-wise. Any ideas?


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't want to darken the guitar. I want to brighten it up. I didn`t know about the pots. I want to try a Duncan `59 in the bridge. The Custom Customs are very hot . I think a lower output would be a tad nicer. 

CT.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

jane said:


> Is that a good thing sound wise?
> 
> I guess my question is whether the Godin is better than the Epiphone value-wise. Any ideas?


Hell yeah....canadian made and a leader in Bang for the buck.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

jane said:


> Is that a good thing sound wise?
> 
> I guess my question is whether the Godin is better than the Epiphone value-wise. Any ideas?


It's really hard to say with regards to the tone. The JB & Custom Custom are different animals and the SG has 500K pots. I do like the way my SG sounds with the JB in it over the Godin right now. The SG is darker & warmer, while the Godin is bright & punchy.

The Godin is definately a better guitar for playability, but it also costs twice as much as an Epi SG or even the Epi LP's these days. Hard to compare. That being said, the cheaper Godins have the same neck profile & construction as the LG Sig (but not a mahagony neck), so they probably are a better buy overall.

And they're Canadian - and that helped sell me. I just wish they'd come out wiht a set-neck or neck-thru model. I'd be all over it.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> I don't want to darken the guitar. I want to brighten it up. I didn`t know about the pots. I want to try a Duncan `59 in the bridge. The Custom Customs are very hot . I think a lower output would be a tad nicer.
> 
> CT.


I would think a '59 bridge would rock in the LG. If I do swap them I'll probably go for my trusty '59 neck JB bridge combo. I just love that setup. And you're right - that stock custom whatever in the LG is extremely hot - far hotter than a JB. 

The one thing I really like about the LG is the jazzy in-between tones in position 3 on the switch.


----------

